# Another cerakote refinish



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Here are a couple more before, and after photos of a S&W 599 I just finished today.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks nice Tim. How much does soemthing like that run or is it something you have to look at before pricing?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Very nice Tim!


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Right now I am charging $125, + tax. That would include the handgun, two magazines, in up to 2 colors. I don't see those prices getting any higher for quite some time.


----------

